# ظاهره تسقيط البنطلون ( موضوع للمناقشة )



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ظاهره تسقيط النطلون

ظاهرة منتشرة اوى 

وهى تسقيط البنطلون ومبقتش مقتصرة ع الولاد بس

ده كمان فيه بنات

ياترى ايه السبب 

والولد بيحس بايه لما يكون ماشى بالمنظر الوحش ده ؟

وياترى ايه اللى هيكون بعد الظاهرة دى : 

مستنى اعرف ارائكم

وياترى انت متبع الظاهره دى ولا لا 

ونفسك تعمل ايه فى الشباب دول

-------------------------------​


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ظاهره تسقيط النطلون ( موضوع للمناقشة )*

*و الله دي الظاهرة منتشرة و بشدة ...  
بصراحة انا مش عارفة ايه هو الهدف منها...لو تعرفوا احكولي
و مرسي يا كوكو بجد موضوع يستحق المناقشة ,,,*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*عندك حق يا كوكو 
دا حتي المظر بيكون وحش جدا يعني مفيهوش اي شيء من الشياكةولا الجمال
بس تقاليع فارغة بقة تقول اية وذي ما تقول تقليد اعمي للغرب 
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بيقلدوا الغرب

والفكرة جات في الشباب الغربي

اللي بيلبس اندر ماركة عالمية وبيبقى غالي جدا

فبيشتري البنطلون دا علشان يبين الماركة دي للبنات في الجامعة او في الشارع ويلفت انتباهمم

هى الفكرة جات من هنا للبنات وللولاد

انا تعليقي ليهم ان الاعتدال كويس

هو طلع موضة البنطلونات اللي وسطها قصير

وبصراحة انا بحبها وبتعجبني

بس بالعقل مش ابين لبسي الداخلي 

البس البنطلون والبس اللبس اللي يليق و ينفع عليها 

مش يبقى قصير فوق و قصير تحت

ههههههههههه


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*عارف الموضوع دة بيضايق جامد لان اصبحت المصانع و بعض المحلات مش بتنزل غير البنطلونات دى

و لما اتكلم فى المحل صاحب المحل يقولى دى موضة يحسسك انك جاهل ومش بتفهم حاجة ومش بتعرف تلبس 

عارف لما بدخل محل واشوف المناظر دى على الشماعة بطلع تانى من سكات

و اضحك برة ربك يعقل الناس 


فى اية فى الانجيل بتقول 
كل  الاشياء تحل لى وليست كل الاشياء توافقنى
كل الاشياء تحل لى وليست كل الاشياء توافقنى

مش معنى انها موضة وان الناس بتمعل بيها يقى امشى فى نفس التيار
لا لازم افتكر الاية دى *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موضه
مش موضه ولا حاجه
دى بس للشهرة عشان اعرف النس انى لابس احسن ماركه وفى شباب بتقلد بس من غير ما يفكروا
تقليد اعمى
ربنا يباركم​


----------



## Gondy maghol (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*انت فتحت موضوع جامد جدا.
كتير من الاهالي بتشتكي من ملابس اولادها. . 
لا بقى في اناقة و لا بقى في شياكة في العصر المهبب ده. لما الشباب تنحني عشان تاخد حاجة من الارض البنطلون ينزل لتحت, الجسم كله بيبان.
حقيقي الزمن تغير اوي*


----------



## red_pansy (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بصراحة معاك حق انا بحس ان البنطلون هايقع من الواد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*وبعدين انا بتغاظ اوووووووى من الولاد والبنات اللى بتلبس دة وقال موضة موضة فى عينهم يعنى لو الموضة دى مش كويسة برضة يلبسوهاااااااااااا *

*وبعدين اللى  بيجننك ان ظهور الملابس الداخلية للولاد كمان بقت موضة سبحان الله بس يمكن بيهون شوية عن البنات ربنا موجووووووووووووووووووووووووووود *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ظاهره تسقيط النطلون ( موضوع للمناقشة )*



red rose88 قال:


> *و الله دي الظاهرة منتشرة و بشدة ... *
> *بصراحة انا مش عارفة ايه هو الهدف منها...لو تعرفوا احكولي*
> *و مرسي يا كوكو بجد موضوع يستحق المناقشة ,,,*


 

المشكله انها ملهاش هدف 
لما تيجى تسألى شاب من دول وتقوليلوا مسقط البنطلون ليه 
يقولك موضه 
ال موضه ال 
ده حتى شكلها وحش جدا 
انا بقعد اتريق على اصحابى لما الالقيهم لابسين لابس زى ده 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا روز 
نورتى الموضوع 

مازال النقاش مستمر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *عندك حق يا كوكو *
> *دا حتي المظر بيكون وحش جدا يعني مفيهوش اي شيء من الشياكةولا الجمال*
> *بس تقاليع فارغة بقة تقول اية وذي ما تقول تقليد اعمي للغرب *
> *ربنا يرحمنا*


 
فعلا ربنا يرحمنا 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بيقلدوا الغرب
> 
> والفكرة جات في الشباب الغربي
> 
> ...


 

جميل رأيك يا فراشه 
الظاهره دى ازدادت فى لبس الشباب بالذات ولما لقوا انها بتعجب 
ناس كتير 
بس ما اعتقدش انى منظرها وحش 
يعنى الشاب لما يكون لابس البنطلون مش شرط يكون مسقطه علشان يعجب 
ده حتى الشكل العادى احسن بكتير ويخلى اى حد يتكلم معاه 
يعرف انوا انسان مهزب وله وضعه فى المجتمع ( سورى مش قصدى اى اهانه لشاب من الالى بيلبسوا الموضه دى )
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع 

مازال النقاش مستمر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *عارف الموضوع دة بيضايق جامد لان اصبحت المصانع و بعض المحلات مش بتنزل غير البنطلونات دى*​
> 
> _*و لما اتكلم فى المحل صاحب المحل يقولى دى موضة يحسسك انك جاهل ومش بتفهم حاجة ومش بتعرف تلبس *_​
> _*عارف لما بدخل محل واشوف المناظر دى على الشماعة بطلع تانى من سكات*_​
> ...


 
فعلا دى بقت مشكله 
انا لما بنزل اجيب لبس بدوخ على محل كويس 
علشان الاقى فيه موضه غير تسقيد البنطلون 
ربنا يرحمنا 
جميله جدا الايه دى وياريت فعلا الشباب الالى بتلبس الموضه دى تفهم معنى الايه دى كويس 
وبعدين مش كل حاجه تقليد 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا الانبا ونس 
نورتى الموضوع 


مازال النقاش مستمر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ابانووب قال:


> موضه​
> مش موضه ولا حاجه
> دى بس للشهرة عشان اعرف النس انى لابس احسن ماركه وفى شباب بتقلد بس من غير ما يفكروا
> تقليد اعمى
> ...


 
بالظبط كده يا ابانوب ده الالى عايز اوضحه 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك 
نورت الموضوع 


مازال النقاش مستمر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


> *انت فتحت موضوع جامد جدا.*
> *كتير من الاهالي بتشتكي من ملابس اولادها. . *
> *لا بقى في اناقة و لا بقى في شياكة في العصر المهبب ده. لما الشباب تنحني عشان تاخد حاجة من الارض البنطلون ينزل لتحت, الجسم كله بيبان.*
> *حقيقي الزمن تغير اوي*


 

كلام جميل 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا جندى 
نورت الموضوع 



مازال النقاش مستمر ​


----------



## فونتالولو (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 بجد موضوع رائع يا وكوكو
 بجد ايه الاقرف ده ديه موضه مهببه 
هنقول ايه
عيال مش في مخ اكيد ربنا ينور بصرته
صدقني مش انت بس الي بتتريق في كتير غيرك
 انا بموت علي نفسي من الضحك لما اشوف المنظر ده ببقي نفسي اقوله عيب كده يا استاذ يالي هتكون اب وقدوه في يوم من الايام وتوري ولادك ازي كنت بتلابس 
اكيد هيتحكو عليك 
ربنا يرحمنا ونفهم مش نحفظ*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

red_pansy قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بصراحة معاك حق انا بحس ان البنطلون هايقع من الواد هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *وبعدين انا بتغاظ اوووووووى من الولاد والبنات اللى بتلبس دة وقال موضة موضة فى عينهم يعنى لو الموضة دى مش كويسة برضة يلبسوهاااااااااااا *​
> ...


 
وانى الشاب يبين ملابسه الداخليه دى حاجه حلوه 
لاء طبعا 
موضه ايه دى الالى تخلى الشاب يبين ملابسه الداخليه 
ربنا يرحمنا 
مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا ريد 
نورتى الموضوع 




مازال النقاش مستمر 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع *
> *بجد موضوع رائع يا وكوكو*
> *بجد ايه الاقرف ده ديه موضه مهببه *
> *هنقول ايه*
> ...


 


ياريت يفهموا الكلام ده 
بس هتقولى لمين 
مافيش فايده 
اذا خلينا واحد يغير لابسه 
مش هنقدر نخلى غيره ينفذ الكلام ده 
ربنا يرحمنا 
مرسىىى على مروووووورك يا فونتالولو 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع 



مازال النقاش مستمر ​


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم ومفيد المناقشة بية
انما الاخوان والاخوات كفوا ووفوا
مشكور حبيبي
كوكو
سلام المسيح​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بالنسبالي مابيعجبنيش ابدا ابدا ابدا المنظر دا في الشباب

وخوصوا لما يبين اللي تحت البنطلون

طاب افرض حد شدهولة هههههههههههههه

ولا شبك في حاجة ههههههههههه

بس انا بحب شكلة في البنات من غير ماتبين اي حاجة طبعاااااااااااااا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك ياباشا مره تانيه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*مودة منيلة طبعا وشكلها رخم خصوصا لما يكون ساقط زيادة عن اللزوم 
بامانة مرة شفته بنطلون مبهدل لحد الركبة كدى
وبالنسبة لسؤال بحث بايه بقى
فبحث انى عايزة اروح ارفعه
هى الناس فى مصر بيمشوا ورا اى موضة وخلاص بصرف النظر تليق عليهم ولا لا والى طلع فى المقدر جديد الوان لبس المحجبات والموضات العجيبة فى الالوان الى اخترعوها الى توجع العين
تحسها علبة الوان ماشية مش بنى ادمة
كويس ان المسيحيات لسة محافظين على طبيعة لبسهم الى فيه نوع من الشياكة وان العدوى لسة منتقلتش بس طبعا فى بعضهم شيك بس مش كويسة ملابسهم*


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مودة منيلة طبعا وشكلها رخم خصوصا لما يكون ساقط زيادة عن اللزوم
> بامانة مرة شفته بنطلون مبهدل لحد الركبة كدى
> وبالنسبة لسؤال بحث بايه بقى
> فبحث انى عايزة اروح ارفعه
> ...




هتقولى على الالوان

الاصفر داخل فى البنفسجى
فى الاخضر على الاحمر 
ههههههههههههههههه

دة تلفزيون بالوان يا ختى


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مودة منيلة طبعا وشكلها رخم خصوصا لما يكون ساقط زيادة عن اللزوم *
> *بامانة مرة شفته بنطلون مبهدل لحد الركبة كدى*
> *وبالنسبة لسؤال بحث بايه بقى*
> *فبحث انى عايزة اروح ارفعه*
> ...


 

ربنا يرحمنا بجد من الموضه دى
 وووقتها يعدى وتقدم 
وتطلع موضه احسن منها  السنه الجايه 
علشان نخلص من الموضه دى 
مرسىىىىىى على مرروووووورك يا جيلان 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

يبوي على كلامكم كانكم 70 سنة ld:​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (2 نوفمبر 2008)

كل البنطلونات دلوقتى وسطها قوصير بس معقول مش وحش لكن فى بنطلونات قصيره اووى مش بجيبها لكن اللى بيكونو مسقطين البنطلونات اوى دول كأن البنطلون هيقع منهم و همه ماشيين ههههههههههههه اذا كانوا بنات او ولاد فا انا عن نفسى بسمميهم بيئه ...
و ميرسييييييييي كتييييييييير يا كوكو على الموضوع اللى بجد يستحق المناقشه وانا عن نفسى هدخل تانى عشان اشوف رأى باقى الاعضاء ايه فى الموضوع ده ،، ميرسيييييي كتير يا كوكو وربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يبوي على كلامكم كانكم 70 سنة ld:​


:smil8:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> :smil8:​




 :11azy:​


----------



## فادية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*تسمحولي اشارككم الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*






















*مش سامعة علو  صوتكم تسمحولي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


































*اه  طيب ميرسي خالص انكم سمحتولي*
* احم احم*








*انا شايفه اكتركم بيقول  ان الي بيلبسو كدا بيقلدو الغرب *
*وعايزة اقولكم  ان مش كل الولاد في الغرب بيلبسو كدا  دا قليل خالص الي بيلبسو كدا ودول بيبقو فاشلين فكل حاجة ومضيعين كل حاجة يعني  من الاخر صايعين *
*فمش كل الغربيين  بيلبسو كدا  بس العرب اشطر ناس يقلدوا الحاجات الي  مفيهاش خير وحتى البنات الي بتلبس كدا بيبقى  لبسها متناسق ومش مقرف زي مبتقول فراشة مش قصير من فوق وقصير  من تحت *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مستنية اشوف مرة العرب بيقلدو الغرب في حاجة مفيدة *
*وافتكر اني هستنى كتييييييييييير ويمكن عمري مهشوف كدا *
*موضوع  جميل يا كوكو تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *تسمحولي اشارككم الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

عندك حق سدءينى لو يقلدوهم فى حاجة كويسة كنا قلنا ماشى لكن مش بينقوا غير الهيافة
لان كل مجتمع فيه الحلو والوحش وهما بيختاروا الوحش بس*


----------



## sameh7610 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*لحظه من فضلك 

انا قريت الموضوع كويس وقريت رأى الاعضاء 

لقيت كله بيتهم الولد اكتر من البنت بالرغم 

ان الظاهرة دى انتشرت للبنت اكتر من الولد

وحكايه تبين ملابسم الداخليه 

الاكثر شيعة هى البنت من فترة تتراوح السنتين

وبعد كدة نزل البنطلون الولادى

وحكايه الاندر اللى بيظهر دوة السبب

انه بيكون البادى او التيشرت قصير

والاغلبيه هنا البنت علشان مهما الولد 

يلبس قصير  مش هيكون اقصر من اللى 

لبساه البنات الايام دى

حاجة غريبة وليس لها هدف 

سألت كتير عن السبب 

50 % قالوا الموضة


50 %  قالوا مش لقين حاجة نشتريها تكون كويسة


انا بصراحة متخيل بعد كام سنه 

اننا هنكون زى الغرب فى عادتهم

وهننسى عادتنا احنا الشرقين 

ودى الكرسه فعلاً

سورى طولت عليك

بس علشان موضوعك فى محله​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> كل البنطلونات دلوقتى وسطها قوصير بس معقول مش وحش لكن فى بنطلونات قصيره اووى مش بجيبها لكن اللى بيكونو مسقطين البنطلونات اوى دول كأن البنطلون هيقع منهم و همه ماشيين ههههههههههههه اذا كانوا بنات او ولاد فا انا عن نفسى بسمميهم بيئه ...
> و ميرسييييييييي كتييييييييير يا كوكو على الموضوع اللى بجد يستحق المناقشه وانا عن نفسى هدخل تانى عشان اشوف رأى باقى الاعضاء ايه فى الموضوع ده ،، ميرسيييييي كتير يا كوكو وربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك


 
مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا ميريام 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

طاب اية رايكم بقى انا عندي لبس الموضة طبعا ( الشيك و الزوق و الادب )

احسن من الظاهرة السودة بتاعت التحجيب دي

اطفال محجبينهم اية التخلف دا !

لا الموضة ارحمممممممم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *تسمحولي اشارككم الحوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بالظبط كده يا فاديه دى الحاجه الوحيده الالى فالحين فيها 
التقلييييييييييييييييييد 
مرسىىى على مرروورك يا فاديه 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *لحظه من فضلك ​*
> 
> *انا قريت الموضوع كويس وقريت رأى الاعضاء *​
> *لقيت كله بيتهم الولد اكتر من البنت بالرغم *​
> ...


 
كلامك مظبوط ميه فى الميه يا سامح 
بس مش الموضه كده يعنى نمشى مع الموضه 
وزى ما انت قولت ننسى عادتنا وتقالدنا 
مرسىىىى على مروووورك 
ومشاركتك الرائعه 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> طاب اية رايكم بقى انا عندي لبس الموضة طبعا ( الشيك و الزوق و الادب )​
> 
> احسن من الظاهرة السودة بتاعت التحجيب دي​
> اطفال محجبينهم اية التخلف دا !​
> ...


 

اطفال محجبنهم 
:11azy:
ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ايوة يا كوكو يعلم ربنا

وشوف المدارس ابتدائي و اعدادي

يعني صغيرين على التحجيب دا

لية يعني

بس علشان مانخرجش عن الموضوع

انا مع الموضوة قصاد التحجيب بس الموضة اللي بالعقل برضة​


----------



## فادية (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*ظاهرة  تحجيب الاطفال  تعالو  شوفوها  هنا  فهولندا *
*البت  ب 6 سنين  محتجة  حجاب كامل يعني  جبة  وايشارب *
*ومش  عايزة  اخرج  صميم  الموضوع دا بس  للمعلومة بس*​


----------



## sony_33 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا اصدقائى احنا كدة شعب متخلف يجى فى الهايفة ويتصدر
 وانا راى
 ان الى بيسقط البنطلون دى مش موضة ولا حاجة بالعكس شكلها غبى قوى
 وبعدين لو نظرت الى هذة الفئة حتلاقيها فى سن معين يعنى من16 الى 18 تقريبا
 وانا مع الاسف مبحترمش الى بيعمل كدة اصلا
  واياك اشوف حد فيكم بيعمل كدة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*لا يا سونى مش فقة معينة من 16 ل 18
الكلية فيها ناس فى العشرينات وكله كدى
وبالنسبة لتعليق سامح عندك حق بس فى الغرب محدش فاضى يبص على حد
لكن عندنا الناس دماغها فاضية عشن كدى بنعمل حسابهم*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ايوة يا كوكو يعلم ربنا​
> 
> وشوف المدارس ابتدائي و اعدادي​
> يعني صغيرين على التحجيب دا​
> ...


 
انا بشوفهم فعلا يا فراشه 
وببقى متغاظ جدا 
حرام طفله صغير ويخلوها تتحجب 
حرام بجد 

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *ظاهرة تحجيب الاطفال تعالو شوفوها هنا فهولندا *
> 
> *البت ب 6 سنين محتجة حجاب كامل يعني جبة وايشارب *
> 
> *ومش عايزة اخرج صميم الموضوع دا بس للمعلومة بس*​


 
حتى فى هولندا 
ده الواحد بيقول الناس فى هولندا متقدمين عن مصر والدول العربيه 
مرسىىى على المعلومه يا فاديه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا اصدقائى احنا كدة شعب متخلف يجى فى الهايفة ويتصدر*
> 
> *وانا راى*
> *ان الى بيسقط البنطلون دى مش موضة ولا حاجة بالعكس شكلها غبى قوى*
> ...


 
كلام جميل يا سونى 

الحمد لله انا مش بعمل كده 
هههههههههههههههه 
سونى عايز اعلق على نقطه 
بالنسبه للسن 
فى ناس بتلبس الموضه دى وبيكون عندها فوق ال28سنه 
مش مقتصر على طلاب الكليات فقط او سن معين 
ده انت ممكن تلاقى راجل عنده 30او35سنه ولابس اللابس ده 
ده يبقى منظره عامل ازاى ادام اولاده 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا سونى 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2008)

انت بجد يا كوكو بتتكلم على موضوع جااامد جداااااااااااااااااا بجد المنظر بيكون مقرف اصلا الكلية كلها اصلا ماشية ساقطة كده حاجة تضايق بجد وهقولك حاجة بجد حصلت عند اختى فى الكلية بمناسبة الموضوع ده كانوا فى محاضرة والدكتور طرد واحد من المحاضرة وعامل فيها خفيف وطالع ينط من على المدرجات ويتدلع ولسة الدكتور بيقوله اوعى يابنى البنطلون هيقع ولسة مكملش الجملة وفعلااااااااااااااااااااا البنطلون وقع منه هههههههههههههه تخيل المنظر بقى قدام الدفعة كلها اصلا يارب اى حد يسقط البنطلون يسقط منه :11azy:


----------



## Rosetta (3 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> انت بجد يا كوكو بتتكلم على موضوع جااامد جداااااااااااااااااا بجد المنظر بيكون مقرف اصلا الكلية كلها اصلا ماشية ساقطة كده حاجة تضايق بجد وهقولك حاجة بجد حصلت عند اختى فى الكلية بمناسبة الموضوع ده كانوا فى محاضرة والدكتور طرد واحد من المحاضرة وعامل فيها خفيف وطالع ينط من على المدرجات ويتدلع ولسة الدكتور بيقوله اوعى يابنى البنطلون هيقع ولسة مكملش الجملة وفعلااااااااااااااااااااا البنطلون وقع منه هههههههههههههه تخيل المنظر بقى قدام الدفعة كلها اصلا يارب اى حد يسقط البنطلون يسقط منه :11azy:


*هههههههههه
بجد حلووووووة دي 
والله انا ساعات بس اشوف الشباب لابسين متل هيك بنطلون احسه هيوقع منه!!! 
مش موقف ابدا!!!*


----------



## oesi no (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
عادى 
ما هو البنطلون ساقط والبادى على الكمر 
ويجى يقعد  يبقا عريان 
شباب كويسه والله 
مفرقوش عن بنات كتير بشوفهم برده 
هههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (3 نوفمبر 2008)

كان معانا فى المعهد من النوعية دى كتير ببقى هموت وابعت حد يقولهم ارفعو البنطلون والبادى صبونة تحسى سهوكة كدا عيال ايه دى يخربيت كدا والمشكلة بيبقى رقيق اوى  ونايتى بحس انى ارجل منهم حاجة تحبط 
مش بحترم الناس دى فيا عيب وحش اوى بحكم على الناس من لبسها لو كان لبسه بطريقة دى واعقل خلق ربنا مش بحترمة برضو اللبس المحترم دلوقتى بيلفت فعلا


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> انت بجد يا كوكو بتتكلم على موضوع جااامد جداااااااااااااااااا بجد المنظر بيكون مقرف اصلا الكلية كلها اصلا ماشية ساقطة كده حاجة تضايق بجد وهقولك حاجة بجد حصلت عند اختى فى الكلية بمناسبة الموضوع ده كانوا فى محاضرة والدكتور طرد واحد من المحاضرة وعامل فيها خفيف وطالع ينط من على المدرجات ويتدلع ولسة الدكتور بيقوله اوعى يابنى البنطلون هيقع ولسة مكملش الجملة وفعلااااااااااااااااااااا البنطلون وقع منه هههههههههههههه تخيل المنظر بقى قدام الدفعة كلها اصلا يارب اى حد يسقط البنطلون يسقط منه :11azy:


 

هههههههههههههههههههه
منظر تحفه طبعا 
انا لو مكان الواد ده ما اروحش الجامعه تانى 
مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا بنت العدرا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> عادى
> ما هو البنطلون ساقط والبادى على الكمر
> ...


 
هههههههههههه 
عندك حق يا جو 
مافرقوش عن البنات كتير 
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا باشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> كان معانا فى المعهد من النوعية دى كتير ببقى هموت وابعت حد يقولهم ارفعو البنطلون والبادى صبونة تحسى سهوكة كدا عيال ايه دى يخربيت كدا والمشكلة بيبقى رقيق اوى ونايتى بحس انى ارجل منهم حاجة تحبط
> مش بحترم الناس دى فيا عيب وحش اوى بحكم على الناس من لبسها لو كان لبسه بطريقة دى واعقل خلق ربنا مش بحترمة برضو اللبس المحترم دلوقتى بيلفت فعلا


 

لا بس سيبك انتى 
اللبس المحترم مافيش احسن واجمل منه 30:
مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا ميرنا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (3 نوفمبر 2008)

_كل واحد ليه تفكير 
بس انا مش بقيد هذه الظاهره
مشكور كتييير كوكو على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك يا مان




​​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مروورك يا مان 
وعلى مشاركتك 
نــورت الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

يلا الكل هس هس هس
زعيم حزب الغلاسة حضر.............:smil16:
ومن اولها بقول اهو ما حدش يزعل منى لان غلاستى طبع مش تطبع......:smi420:
وحقا الموضوع انا شايفة من بدرى وما رضيتش ادخل الا لما اشوف اكبر قدر من ردودكم
وصدقونى جعلتونى فى حيرة من امرى ومن امر البنطلون العجيب 
فهناك شعار اطلق من ايام الزمن الجميل زمن ابائنا واجدادنا يقول
ارفع رأسك يا اخى فقد ولى زمن الاستعمار والعبودية
وانتم يا شباب وشابات الغد حولتوة الى
ارفع بنطلونك يا أخى فلقد ولى زمن الانحلال
افالستم معى انكم تحولتم بافكاركم مثل الاخر بأهتمامة بالمظهر دلالة على التدين والاخلاق
ونسى بل تناسى انة من الممكن ان يكون داخل المظهر زمم خربة وقلوب عفنة 
بل واكثر ذئاب جائعة تنتظر لحظة الانطلاق للانحلال الخلقى
هل نسيتم فى زمرة هذا الزمن الموحش والغريب اننا دين قلوب يهتم بجوهر الانسان قبل خارجة
هل نسيتم قول الرب قبل ان تخرج القشة التى فى عين اخيك اخرج الحصوة من عينك اولا
كل هذا والحل مع البنطلون الساقط سهل جدا تقدم الية بكل جرأة وارفعة لة حتى ولو نالك بوكس منة:big4:
او ريح بالك منة خالص ولا تنظر الية
وهنا البنت ها تقولى وانا كمان ارفعهولة ها اقول لا طبعا قوليلة ارفع بنطلونك يا واد وخليك محترم :gy0000:
واليس من الاجد بنا بدلا ان نهتم ببنطلون ولد ساقط او صرة بنت ظاهرة
ونعلق دائما اخطائنا على شماعة الغرب الذى اصبحنا معتمدين علية فى كل شىء ونحن لا نعلم عنة
شيئا الا من اعلامنا المشوش وما اقولة هذا ليس هباءا بل نتيجة لاحتكاكى بهذة المجتمعات وما
وجدت فيها من قيم واخلاق وعلاقات اسرية اقوى وارقى من مجتمعنا الشرقى الهلامى
يكفى ان الفتى والفتاة تعتمد على نفسها وهى فى الدراسة وتتعلم ما هى حرية الانسان
وتعمل للحصول على قوتها مع دراستها دون اعتمادها على ماما وبابا
من هنا كان تقدم تلك المجتمعات لانها تعتمد على جوهر وليس مظهر
وشكرا كوكو
على موضوعك القيم الذى اعطانى فرصة لاخراج ما بداخلى
ودمت بود​


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*وليم لما حد يجيب سيرة الغرب مش قصدنا كل ده
دول اساسا دماغ واحد منهم بعشرة من عينتنا
بس فى نقطة مهمة
عندنا معظم الناس بتبص على بعضها ودى حاجة مش كويسة انا عارفة
بس لحد ما تتصلح النقطة دى يبقى زى ما بيقولو البس الى يعجب الناس
فاهم قصدى يعنى لو انا فكرت مبصش على غيرى بس غيرى هيبص عليا بردوا
لو عندنا زى برة كل واحد ماشى فى حاله مكنش بقى فى مشكلة
احنا مش مسلمين او متخلفين عشن نقول حاجة عن الغرب 
لا طبعا
لكن الى قلته هو المقصود من كلامنا مش اكتر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> يلا الكل هس هس هس
> 
> زعيم حزب الغلاسة حضر.............:smil16:
> ومن اولها بقول اهو ما حدش يزعل منى لان غلاستى طبع مش تطبع......:smi420:
> ...


 
:heat:ماتعبتش من كتر الكتابه 
هههههههههههههه 
بجد كلام فى قمه الرووووووووعه يا وليم 
وصح ميه فى الميه 
بس للاسف ماينفعش ننفزه كله 
يعنى حضرتك بتقول روح ارفعله البنطلون اكيد الكلمه دى هزار 
لانى فى الحقيقه ماينفعش 
ده لو على كلامك هتقول لكام واحد ارفع بنطلونك 
اغلبيه بلاد  الغرب بيلبسوا الموضه دى 
واحنا مش بناخد الغرب شماعه نعلق عليه اخطائنا 
بالعكس 
انت عايش فى محافظه ......... واكيد عارف ايه الالى كان فيها 
فى المحافظ السابق والمحافظ الحالى وشايف الفرق بعنيك 
مش هنخرج بره الموضوع حبيت اوضحلك فكره اننا بنحمل حاجات كتير على الغرب
مرسىىىىىى جدا على مشاركتك الراااااااائعه 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *وليم لما حد يجيب سيرة الغرب مش قصدنا كل ده
> دول اساسا دماغ واحد منهم بعشرة من عينتنا
> بس فى نقطة مهمة
> عندنا معظم الناس بتبص على بعضها ودى حاجة مش كويسة انا عارفة
> ...


ايون مس حيلان فى حظرتنا
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
وبصراحة رأيك عجبنى واننا فعلا شعوب فاضية
ما وراهاش غير انها تبص على بعضها وتنقض بعضها
وللاسف عمرنا ما فكرنا نبص على نفسنا او داخلنا
وصدقينى مش معنى ردى انى موافق على اى لبس غير لائق لكن المقصود
اننا نبحر فى اشياء ذات قيمة داخل المكنون البشرى ولا نعتمد فقط على المظهر
وحقيقى كل اللى يعجبك والبس اللى يعجب الناس
وامشى معرش ولا تمشى مكرش
واما حديثى عن الغرب فالمقصود بة اننا نبطل نعلق اخطائنا على شمعتهم
ودة حتى اللى بيحصل فى الفتنة الطائفية يقولوا السبب عوامل
مصدرة لنا من الخارج بدل ما يحلوا ويعلقوا عجزهم على غيرهم
وشكرا على تواصلك فى الحوار
بعد أذن حبيب قلبى كوكو
ودمتى بود​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 نوفمبر 2008)

انتو بتتكلمو على الظاهرة دى بس
لا كمان اتفرجو على البديهات الرجالى اللى اصبحت شاذه جدا بعد التظريز
ولا االشعر الطويل " النكيش" ولا الشنط اللى على الكتاف
هنتكلم فى ايه ولا ايه
تقليع غريبه وكله عايز يقلد وبس
ومحدش فاهم حاجه

اهو بكرة هتلاقى كل الشباب  عملين زى الاستاذ 






دا الشاب دلوقتى لو جبتيله طقم كيلسك يقولك ايه اللبس العوجيزى دا

عجباهم الهدوم اللى بتبين اكتر ما بتستر

" اما تعلمون انكم هياكل الله وروح الله ساكنه فيكم ومن يفسد هيكل الله يفسدة الله "

وربنا يستر من اللى جاى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> انتو بتتكلمو على الظاهرة دى بس
> 
> لا كمان اتفرجو على البديهات الرجالى اللى اصبحت شاذه جدا بعد التظريز
> ولا االشعر الطويل " النكيش" ولا الشنط اللى على الكتاف
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههههه
جامده اووووى الصوره دى 
لا ربنا يستر والموضه دى ماتنزلش مصر 
مرسىىىىى على مرووووورك يا بنت الفادى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> :heat:ماتعبتش من كتر الكتابه
> هههههههههههههه
> بجد كلام فى قمه الرووووووووعه يا وليم
> وصح ميه فى الميه
> ...



صدقنى انت الاروع 
كوكو
بردودك الايجابية وصدرك الرحب فى المناقشة
وطبعا مش معقول ها ترفعلة البنطلون لان المفروض تشدة خالص وتريحة منة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وصدقنى ليس غالبية الغرب يلبسوا كدة ففى كل المجتمعات نجد شواز وهم قلة
لكن بصراحة انا استغليت موضوعك عشان اوجة كلامى لاحبتى فى المنتدى
اننا نهتم اكثر بجوهر الانسان اما خارجة فطالما عجبة هو حر
والا نخلط بين الدين والملبس مثل اشقائنا عند قولهم ان بناتنا سافرات
لانها مكشوفة الشعر والوجة قال الاخرى قمة التدين والاخلاقومحاولة
الرجوع بنا الى عصر الجمال والخيام
وبدلا من تعليق فشلنا على الغير نكون فى مستوى المؤلية
ونفعل اشياء ذات قيمة لرفعة وتقدم وطنا
ودمت بود


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقنى انت الاروع
> كوكو
> بردودك الايجابية وصدرك الرحب فى المناقشة
> وطبعا مش معقول ها ترفعلة البنطلون لان المفروض تشدة خالص وتريحة منة
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه 
حاضر ياباشا 
هشده واريحه 
ههههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىى بجد على ردك الجميل ومتابعتك للموضوع 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## وليم تل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت الفادى قال:


> انتو بتتكلمو على الظاهرة دى بس
> لا كمان اتفرجو على البديهات الرجالى اللى اصبحت شاذه جدا بعد التظريز
> ولا االشعر الطويل " النكيش" ولا الشنط اللى على الكتاف
> هنتكلم فى ايه ولا ايه
> ...



بصراحة بنت الفادى
تمعنت كثيرا فى الصورة سواء فى الملبس او حتى طريقة مشية
ولم اجد اى مفاتن او شىء يعيب الرجل
وحتى الشنطة الذى يحملها شكلها اما شنطة لاب توب او اوراق
وحسب نظرى فى قمة الشياكة ويدل انة رجل عملى
الا لو كان نظرى ضعف يبقى اشتريلى نظارة على حسابك وامرك للة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## جيلان (4 نوفمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> بصراحة بنت الفادى
> تمعنت كثيرا فى الصورة سواء فى الملبس او حتى طريقة مشية
> ولم اجد اى مفاتن او شىء يعيب الرجل
> وحتى الشنطة الذى يحملها شكلها اما شنطة لاب توب او اوراق
> ...



*هههههههههههه
لا نظرك مش ضعيف
انا اعدت اركز كتير لحد ما اكتشفت ان الكلام على الشنطة 30:
بص انا فاهمة قصدك فى تعليقك السابق
وعندك حق بجد ان كل واحد يلبس الى عايزه واكيد الغرض من الموضوع مش تقطيع فروة خلف ربنا
بس يمكن نصيحة موجهة يعنى
انا من الناس الى كانوا هوايتهم التأليس على اللبس فى الكلية والحاجات دى بس بينى وبين صحابى طبعا
بس تعرف ان النقطة دى كانت تعبانى اكتر من خطايا كتير ممكن الواحد يعملها كل يوم وكنت بحاول اتخلص منها وقللتها كتير دلؤتى الحمد لله
يعنى دى يمكن اكتر نقطة بتعجبنى فى الاجانب كل واحد فى حاله كدى وكل واحد حر ومش من حقك تبص عليه
بس بردوا مع نفسى براعى المجتمع الى انا فيه لان اكييييد المعظم هيفكر بطريقة مختلفة
بس بينى وبينك المنظر يغيظ بردوا :11azy:*


----------



## وليم تل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> لا نظرك مش ضعيف
> انا اعدت اركز كتير لحد ما اكتشفت ان الكلام على الشنطة 30:
> بص انا فاهمة قصدك فى تعليقك السابق
> ...



هنا  اقول ايون واليكترون ونيترون كمان
مس جيلان
على ردك وحوارك الممتع ومتابعتك الايجابية
ونفسى اقول متى سننظر لنصف الكوب الملأن ولا ننظر للجزء الفارغ
فأنا نظرت لة كملبس فية شياكة وليس فية شذوذ
حتى التى شيرت شرعى على حد قول احبائنا
كما ان الشنطة لزوم العمل وليس كمالة شياكة
وبالقطع انا معك ان الانسان لابد ان يكون ملبسة وشكلة
مناسب للمجتمع الذى يعيش فية حتى لا يكون شاذا
ودمتى بود​


----------

